# Anybody ride in NOrth Dakota?



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Greetings,

Anybody here ride or are familiar with North Dakota? 

I'm doing a piece on ND as well as Michigan and New York in an upcoming national magazine about public access places to ride and camp. MI and NY are coming along nicely but having fits with North Dakota.

All the best,


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There are a few of us here in ND. What all do you want/need to know?


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the piece on NY!! Where will we see it?


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

It'll be in the September Trail Blazer Magazine. 

NdAppy - I'm looking for info on a good public access trail system that is a good place to ride in the fall.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I will be going to the Theodore Roosevelt National Park in October. Never been there, but I believe it is public access and google might get you some more info.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Nokota said:


> I will be going to the Theodore Roosevelt National Park in October. Never been there, but I believe it is public access and google might get you some more info.


 We are planning on going there in August, if it dries out some. There has been a lot of flooding in the western part of the state. Some friends of ours live out there and their pastures are almost completely flooded.

Theodore Roosevelt NP has two different sections or units. The south unit is more flat and easy riding. The north unit is more rugged. We've been to the north unit and are hoping to return there this fall. We stayed at the CCC campground just outside the park.

Here is a vid from our trip two years ago. We only got to spend one day riding, so there's not much of the more difficult terrain.




 
We've also been to Little Missouri State Park. It is similar to TRNP. We stayed at the campground in the park.

Here's a short clip I shot on my phone. Our video camera didn't work when we were there.




 
Another place we go to is the Sheyenne National Grasslands, because it's real close to us. It is mostly flat land with some hills. We usually go to Sheyenne Oaks Horse Camp & RV Park.
Sheyenne Oaks Horse Camp and RV Park (If you look at the middle of the activities page, there's a photo that might look familiar )
It's about a mile north of the trailhead for the North Country Trail.

Trails - If you want more info, or where to find more, just let me know.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure where I am going, but we are staying at the roundup camp if that helps you to let me know which part I will be in.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The Roundup camp is in the south unit. I believe it is the only one inside the park, north and south units, that allows horses.
Here's a link to the map of the park. The two units are farther apart than the map shows.
Park Map Viewer


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I forgot about another place we have been, Fort Ransom State Park.
State Park
It's pretty interesting when they have Sodbuster Days. They say there is only 3 1/2 miles of trail, but you can ride in most areas of the park.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Now I cant wait to go!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

>.< I live right off one of the rivers in the state and we make our own trails. :-D


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! I head out to ride for a few days and there's a bunch of data to sort through! 

Thank you, your information is very much appreciated.


----------

